# Marconi CR100 receiver on E-bay.



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone interested a CR100 for sale on E-bay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marconi-C...187865?hash=item464ea59f99:g:7AsAAOSwY0lXR4fP


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

100 quid ? tell him he’s dreaming......


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd buy it and bury it in my garden if I had the money.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> I'd buy it and bury it in my garden if I had the money.


If you kept the water up it might produce an antenna array (Interflora code 3092).

John T


----------

